# Whats wrong? - UPDATE



## whispersmom (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi there. I have an older cat, around 13-14 yrs, who i'm having some concerns about. Whisper has always been a good eater etc. She was recently going outside her litter box to urinate and would hardly eat. So I ended up taking her to the vet and the said that she had a UTI. They also found a lump by her hind leg but they said they couldn't tell if its been there awhile and has grown with her or is new. Plus she's lost a ton of weight. Shes pretty long haired so couldn't really tell. (we recently moved and i had a baby about 5 months ago so things have been pretty hectic) She also needs some dental work. well i've given her almost all of the meds for her uti and shes been going in her litter box. well now she's hardly eating. I thought maybe her teeth were bothering her so i got the ground up food (she normally only likes the slices) i'll put the food down and she take maybe a bite and then some water and goes back to lay down. I can feel her bones and she just looks at me with these sad eyes. Should I call the vet again and let her know whats going on? I wonder too if she's just old and its almost her time. She used to sleep with me all the time but once the baby came i never slept in one spot for long (either the couch or spare bedroom ). Maybe she's depressed. when i pick her up and hold her she's purring like crazy and sometimes wonder if i've neglected her due to everything else going on. Any suggestions would be great. I just hate seeing her so lethargic. She's never been a very hyper cat just usually lays around, etc. As far as the lump they said i'd have to get a biopsy done to figure out what it was. does anyone know the cost of this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *Should I call the vet again and let her know whats going on?*


Yes, my cat has hyperthyroid that was determined from a blood test,

I'd even recommend another Vet look at her if the last one had missed a bunch of symptoms that could of helped to diagnois any problems sooner then getting a second opinion may very well save her life,

can you get her an appointment and take her in today?

I've got one with a tumor and she's going to have it removed Monday, I found it on Saturday and was able to get a appoinment right away on monday when they opened,

then Wednesday my other cat had to go in right away for a unusual bald spot that hopefully will just turn out to be a allergy as the Vet said.

I'll take them to the smaller Vet when it's just shots, but when it's serious I take them to the place that may cost a little more and I get an appointment right away.

Good luck, I hope you can get her diagnoised correctly.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I would absolutely bring her back to the vet and have a full senior exam including blood, urine and x rays( if necessary). There is no way to know what's going on without this. I would also get the biopsy on the leg done asap. It could be nothing but if it isn't, the earlier you catch it the better. As for cost it really depends on where you are and your vet. They can tell you what they charge before they do it.
Good luck!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

It's April 30, any updates, whispersmom?


----------



## whispersmom (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes. Not so good news. She got worse to where she couldn't stand and all she would do was moan. I dont know if she had a stroke, kidney failure or what...I had to put her down yesterday. She seemed to be really suffering. I just held her all day and finally decided to let her go. That was the hardest thing i've ever had to do. I stayed with her the whole time. At one point it even looked like she was crying her eye was tearing. I know she's not hurting anymore and she running around crazy like she used to. Thats the only way i can get through this. She was my companion for 14 years and i'll never forget her.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Whispersmom, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost her  She was very lucky to have someone who cared for her so much!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sadly moving this over to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry, Whiskersmom. She certainly was a loyal little friend, wasn't she? There are no words I can say that will ease your pain, but please know that my prayers are with you--prayers for peace of mind and the certain knowledge that we have a loving God who has welcomed her. I believe you will be together again. God bless.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry about you loss. You took real good care of her and it show when a cat reaches 14, you know that you've done a good job. It's always sad when you have to put them down. My prayers are with you


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, the exact same thing happened to my cat, he was 10 years old, hardly ate, lost over half of his body weight, would just lay around. One vet said he couldnt find anything wrong with him after doing countless tests and xrays. My regular vet who was out of town at the time said his kidneys were failing and he had chronic wasting disease. He was skin and bones and couldnt walk when we put him down. I still tear up when I think about him and he passed on in january.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

that's awful, I'm so sorry  I lost my Jazzy almost one year to the day  She quit eating as well, and was diagnosed with hepatic lipidosis. I spent $2,000 to treat her, and she still died.

I'm so sorry... I know how sad it is  I wish I could have my Jazzy back.


----------

